# i built an automotive rig



## keystervr6 (Sep 25, 2008)

still working on getting the rig to be more steady to produce sharper shots...but this is a start...

C&C please...oh and photoshop owns me

1.






2.


----------



## KabeXTi (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I would like these shots more if they were taken at dusk versus being taken at night.

Nice rolling stuff though.  They are the best. :thumbup:


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 25, 2008)

KabeXTi said:


> I think I would like these shots more if they were taken at dusk versus being taken at night.
> 
> Nice rolling stuff though.  They are the best. :thumbup:



i normally shot at dusk, but i just got the rig together and was anxious to test it


----------



## 250Gimp (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice shots!!  

Can't wait to see some taken at dusk with this rig.

Gonna show us a shot of the rig??


----------



## realitycheck3907 (Sep 25, 2008)

Good shots. I like the effect it gives. I'm with gimp can we get a shot of the rig?


----------



## sambrody44 (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to see a fellow Euro enthusiast on the forums. 
As for the rig is it on the Jetta or a chase car?


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 25, 2008)

sambrody44 said:


> Good to see a fellow Euro enthusiast on the forums.
> As for the rig is it on the Jetta or a chase car?




its on the car...no chase car, i'm actually pushing it in both pics...

i guess i'll show the rig...


----------



## A4Effort (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice VR, I own an Audi A4 so I definitly share the same passion.


----------



## jv17 (Sep 25, 2008)

nice concept, that's why you gathered a good picture though..


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 25, 2008)

A4Effort said:


> Nice VR, I own an Audi A4 so I definitly share the same passion.



vag love 



jv17 said:


> nice concept, that's why you gathered a good picture though..



thanks....but i can't figure out what you mean


----------



## sambrody44 (Sep 25, 2008)

A4Effort said:


> Nice VR, I own an Audi A4 so I definitly share the same passion.



Same here!

What year? Any mods? Any specific forum your on for it?


----------



## sambrody44 (Sep 25, 2008)

keystervr6 said:


> its on the car...no chase car, i'm actually pushing it in both pics...
> 
> i guess i'll show the rig...



What kind of PP did it take to edit it out?


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Sep 26, 2008)

nice shots
i would have found a way to wreck though  - been a bad week


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice work on the rig. I also made one a few days ago for my lambo shoot but it was just built for close detail shots. I'm working on one to get far enough away from the car but still having minimal photoshop work to do.


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 26, 2008)

sambrody44 said:


> What kind of PP did it take to edit it out?


photoshop cs3...which still owns me




mmcduffie1 said:


> nice shots
> i would have found a way to wreck though - been a bad week


i almost did...it got some speed on one shot and i had to jump in and pull the e-brake :lmao:



K_Pugh said:


> Nice work on the rig. I also made one a few days ago for my lambo shoot but it was just built for close detail shots. I'm working on one to get far enough away from the car but still having minimal photoshop work to do.


 
thanks man, i'm working on making mine longer for more background in the shot...and good luck on your rig too


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump for more C&C


----------



## invisible (Sep 26, 2008)

Mad props on the rig. You gotta admire that kind of initiative.


----------



## *Knowledge* (Sep 26, 2008)

Very clean, thanks for sharing.
Any info on the DIY camera rig? I'm looking at several possibilities. Mind if I ask how much you paid for your setup?


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Knowledge* said:


> Very clean, thanks for sharing.
> Any info on the DIY camera rig? I'm looking at several possibilities. Mind if I ask how much you paid for your setup?



no info really...the picture pretty much explains it all.

i spend a grand total of roughly $40


----------



## *Knowledge* (Sep 26, 2008)

One more question I promise. =)
Where did you source the parts?


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Knowledge* said:


> One more question I promise. =)
> Where did you source the parts?



i got the suction cups at Harbor Freight (i know, i still don't fully trust them)
and the rest at ACE hardware


----------



## beaminge36 (Sep 27, 2008)

The pictures look great. The rig is awesome. The PP work is very nice. I would have never noticed it until i saw the picture of the rig and went back to examine the photos again. Great concept and nice to see engineering put to a good use.

Nick


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 27, 2008)

Another VAG owner here! B6 S4

Nice rig, how much are you into it?


----------



## A4Effort (Sep 27, 2008)

sambrody44 said:


> Same here!
> 
> What year? Any mods? Any specific forum your on for it?


 
2000 A4 1.8T 5speed
Borla Exhaust
Labree HFC
ATP V2 exhaust manifold
K04 Turbo
317cc injectors
AFPR
TT
EBC
Carbonio Intake
J-31 GIAC Ecu
Racetec FMIC

CC Mod
RS4 grill w/ painted surround
Sueded/painted interior parts
etc.....


I am a member of Audizine


----------



## keystervr6 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nein-reis said:


> Another VAG owner here! B6 S4
> 
> Nice rig, how much are you into it?



right now about $40...could be more after i change it up a bit


----------



## tjdphotos (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the rig post, I put together a make shift rig just to experiment. never tried these type of shots before but I gave it a try. I'm going to build a real rig for these type of shots and it was great practice. these are my five shots! Thanks for the inspiration! 


















I found the further away the more shake. Shooting in AV Mode mostly @ ISO 200. Rig suction cup pole and lots of tape! Many thanks to the original poster! :hail:I am out to design my own rig!


----------



## Evo (Oct 1, 2008)

What is at the end of the pole holding your camera in place????  I'm in the planning stages of building my own right now.  Thanks!


----------



## sambrody44 (Oct 1, 2008)

A4Effort said:


> 2000 A4 1.8T 5speed
> Borla Exhaust
> Labree HFC
> ATP V2 exhaust manifold
> ...



Nice. I have an '02 B6 1.8T Lowered on stasis SS, 19" ADR M-Classics, FE SS clutch, AWE LWFW, Bailey's DV, and a couple other small things.

I'm also on Audizine, my username is the same here and there. You know if there is anyone else on here thats also on there?


----------

